# Morgans as Draft Horses?



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,

I am new to the world of draft horses (have been riding for almost 20 years) and I'm looking for smaller breeds of horses or large ponies that are good for draft horses. I know that haflingers and fjords are 2 of the more popular draft pony breeds...I am wondering if there are others that have sufficient strength for farm work. What about the stockier-built morgans? 

I am not looking into buying draft horses anytime soon...my farm is still too small for them to be practical. But later down the road I am very interested in using draft animals (and I personally prefer horses over oxen, although I have done draft work with oxen)...and being a small person on a small farm...small horses seem to make more sense than big draft horses (although I LOVE big draft horses). 

How many of you use draft horses for farm work? I would love some advice/words of wisdom!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I grew up with a regular draft team on the ranch but by the time I was old enough to actually work/drive them my grandparents had retired and so had the draft team.

I do have a Haflinger mare here on the farm for chores. She's about 14 hands and can do anything I need a small draft "chore pony" to do ... she's a very good size for a small place, an easy keeper and very useful. Mostly we feed with her in the winter and drag in firewood. She's also broke to ride and is the one we put all of the non-riding visitors on when they show up.

The old type Morgans would probably do quite well as small drafts, Haflingers of course and also the Fjords noted for being useful small draft types.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Morgans make a nice driving horse, but they might be a little hot for draft work. They can be a little high strung. I would look for pony/draft crosses.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

The original Morgans were working horses, draft, carts, etc
Today with the way they are bred, Im not sure if you could do it


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Morgans have had too much breeding as sport horses to make effective driving horses any more. When I say "driving", I mean "hitched to carriages that are built so that *I* can pull them". Way too spirited and way too hot for *me* to hitch them up. Perhaps someone does have a team of good baroque-style Morgans that are doing really well, but most of them I have come across.......well, carriages tend to be driven in cities. Most of the Morgans I have met were not exactly "bomb-proof".

However, a LOT of the ponies make good light drafts and drivers. Also, don't turn your nose up at mules. Mules are EXCELLENT drafts and double as good riding animals. Warmbloods can be good, also. One of the best horses I have driven was a Belgian/Quarter Horse cross. 

Most breeds are capable of light draft *work*...it's the temperament that makes them unsuitable. Therefore, when you start to think it is time to go looking for such a thing, but are wanting a lighter horse that you will be training yourself, avoid horses that the owners say "She's a terrific barrel horse!" "Great Play-day horse!" "He's started on roping!"

Instead, you want a horse(s) where the owner says, "Good, steady trail horse" or "Would be good for long endurance riding" and "Good footing, but not competitive."

ETA: If it was me looking for a light horse for light draft or driving, I would be looking for one where the owner said, "Well, she acts kinda like a speed bump" and "He has three speeds: Slow, slower, and unconscious."


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've driven a lot of Morgans. 

The old fashioned, stout bodied, heavy-legged Morgans are good carriage horses. The newer, high strutting, thinner necked Morgans wouldn't be my first choice for a carriage horse.

I think it depends upon what you want to do with the horses. A saddle type could pull a feed sled or small wagon full of produce, or take you to town in a buggy. To expect a saddle house to pull a plow might be a bit optimistic.

I've also driven a couple of old fashioned ranch work bred Quarter Horses. They have an excellent temperament for it, but have a bit of trouble keeping their heads high enough to keep the reins off the shafts. If you are driving a pair, that wouldn't be a problem.

I know one guy who drives a pair of saddlebreds and they are surprisingly well suited to it. Natural feet and nobody is peppering them to make them high, and they sure make a steady and pretty pair. I wouldn't expect them to pull a lot of resistance, though.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

About like that, O.W. I haven't had the pleasure of coming across any of the baroque style Morgans you have mentioned.... but I don't like the newer ones. And I have seen one pair destroy a carriage.

Same with Friesians. They have been breeding a sport-style of them to compete in dressage and such. It is getting harder and harder to find baroque style Friesians, that will pull a bunch and then some more.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

What kind of farmwork do you have in mind? Plowing? Pulling a cart? How much work and how often?

What type of soil/terrain do you have?

I don't know if you are out for a purebred horse/pony, but I have seen plenty of stocky little grade paint ponies (13-14hands) that are built like little tanks on hooves. They were great little riding and driving animals. I remember riding one(named Polly) and although my stirrups were about 6" off the ground, that little pony kept to the front of the pack(on her own accord) all day. Her owner would often hitch her up to a decent sized wagon and take her on the wagon trains(organized weekend trail rides). She was great, everyone loved her, she did great for many many years until an unfortunate accident with another horse finally did her in. (swift kick and a broken leg  ). But if you're not after a purebred horse, these stocky painted little driving ponies can be found fairly cheap. 

Is it just preference that you are seeking a small draft versus a larger one? I don't know if there is truth behind it but almost every draft owner I've spoken too, tells me their draft stays fat on little to nothing. It's the hotter saddle horses that tend to eat more than drafts and ponies. Kind of like how a great pyrenees lounging in the pasture won't eat as much as the labrador that is running circles in the backyard? As I said, this is just what I have heard from other horse people and NOT my own experience(haven't had the pleasure of owning drafts yet). 

I think the modern morgans are being bred to be more lightweight and "refined". It will always come down the the individual horse and not just the breed. I have met haflingers that were simply palomino ponies with a piece of paper attached, nothing draft like about it. My geldings mother was an old foundation quarter horse that was built like a tank and had legs like a draft without the feathering.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

As several others have said, you have to find the old style morgans, they have done to them what they have done to most of the horse breeds. I personaly like the fjords, but also like the baby belgians(halflingers). I have kept belgians for almost 30 years, but they are big and they know how to eat. Good luck on your future purchase. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeez, guess I haven't seen any Morgans for a while. None I've known were anywhere near high strung. Quite LOW strung!

Since I'm a mule person, that's my suggestion for getting anything done. Riding, driving, ranch work, any chore.

And as a bonus, they eat and drink less than a horse of comparable size.

Speaking of oxen, I had a steer that rode and drove.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~giggles~ Rogo, I have GOT to come visit your place. You have ALL the neat critters!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Caliann, you're too late. I don't have all the critters I've had in the past. I'm down to one mule (gotta have a mount to ride), raising poultry, and raising meat Potbellies (I'm a porkaholic). 

You'd have loved the Hampshire hog that hitched to a cart and took me for rides. One of the best pets I've had and the only pig that didn't go in the freezer! 

Right now I'm content with the critters I have, but who knows what tomorrow will bring! -G- I'm 71, going on 30, and ready for just about anything! -LOL-


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ Then you had better watch out. I might just drop by to fork over an apple or two for your mule, and then talk you into getting into goats!

After all, how good can pork chops be if they aren't slathered in about a gallon or two of country gravy? And for that, you'll need milk.........

And there are several people that have cart goats. ~wink, wink~


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I think you can still find some of the old type Morgans being bred. If you look for breeders that advertise in places like the Small Farmers Journal you are more likely to find breeders of Morgans (and Haflingers and Fjords as well) that are breeding for the old type, small draft animals rather than the sport/riding types.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Oct 29, 2006)

TroutRiver said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to the world of draft horses (have been riding for almost 20 years) and I'm looking for smaller breeds of horses or large ponies that are good for draft horses. I know that haflingers and fjords are 2 of the more popular draft pony breeds...I am wondering if there are others that have sufficient strength for farm work. What about the stockier-built morgans?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can still use morgans as draft animals, Check out this site;
Draftanimalpower.com
These same people also run a draft animal days at the Tunbridge fair grounds in the fall
The Vt. Draft Horse Association is also fairly active and you can check them out on line.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I agree with poster who said look into good mixed breed pony. Some of them are built like tanks and have a solid, lazy, (not hot) temperament and good feet. They're usually easy keepers, so fed cost would be low.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Peruvian Pasos are oftem mistaken for old style morgans. They are pretty calm horses and are well known not to willingly run after they are fully mature (you could pretty much light a fire under my Peruvian's tail and she would just extend her gait a little bit more). These horses are bred to be smart and willing to please. (plus they are gaited so riding them is a wonder).


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I used to just love Morgans. Always planned on getting one to ride and drive. A twist of fate had me end up with Percherons instead and I've never looked back. However, one day last year, on a whim, I took my DH to a local Morgan horse show so he could see the stout, calm, brilliant horses I used to long for.

Imagine my surprise when all I could find was a barn full of stick-legged skinny things that tended to dance around on the end of a lead chain when shown in hand. I admit that I didn't stay long and left disappointed.

I had never seen "show" Morgans before, so perhaps it's the difference between show horses and farm horses. I know that if a person went to a draft horse show with an eye toward someday getting a quiet team of Percherons to work his 40 acres, he'd be horrified at the duck bill feet and the hot, high-stepping overgrown Hackeney horses that many modern show Percherons resemble. 

You might look into the Lippitt bloodlines, however, if you are bent on Morgans. Also look toward farms that advertise their horses as having an all-purpose and family bent, rather than only trumpeting their showring success. Otherwise, crossbred grade ponies are a cheaper route, as others have suggested. Ponies have a lot of heart and strength. If you get some crossbreds with a bit more weight, it's like putting sand over your axle and you get a bit more traction that way. Hopefully Lost Farmer will poke his head in here. He's the pony-power guy for sure.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== ~laughs~ Then you had better watch out. I might just drop by to fork over an apple or two for your mule, and then talk you into getting into goats!
===


You're funny! I've had goats, but as weed eaters. Never wanted to be tied to the house for the milking. I don't drink milk, but the poultry and pigs would enjoy it.

In Germany, they milk horses. 'Spose any mammal can be milked. If I wanted milk, I think I'd go to the Barbados Blackbelly sheep, which I've had in the past. No climbing on vehicles, although the Pygmy goats couldn't do that, just the larger goats. The Blackbelly doesn't have wool, but hair, so no shearing or tail cropping. And you can still make cheese, butter, soap, whatever. I found them to be quite mild mannered.

Nope, not yet. Not ready to be tied to the house!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Rogo said:


> You're funny! I've had goats, but as weed eaters. Never wanted to be tied to the house for the milking.


The last milk cow we had at the ranch and the milk cow I had at the Pryor ranch were "family" milk cows, not real dairy cows. We could turn the calf out with the cow and the calf would take care of the milking once it was 3 weeks old or so. When we ran low on milk, brought the cow up, locked the calf away from her and milked the next morning, then turned the calf back out with her. Worked just fine and that way if you had to go someplace, you could turn cow and calf out together and not worry.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I've been involved with Morgans for over 20 yrs. The older traditional type are excellent all around horses. Generally very non-spooky, lot of heart, and very smart. They tend to be chunky, heavier necked, quite powerful. Take a look at my web page for some examples if you like. One thing I can say is that I have never had a Morgan that was just plain nasty tempered. I have had other breeds that were not trustworthy that way. There are quite a few folks who use old type morgans for logging and general farm chores. And I think they are one of the best carriage driving horses in the US. I know that my horses are practically spook proof from the start and while they have so "go" they are not crazy runaway types at all. 

The newer "show" type is quite a bit hotter, lighter built, and such. I prefer the traditional type. There has been a huge upswing of folks breeding traditional lines the last few yrs (generally Lippitt, western working, Lambert blood). Personally, my biggest problem is not with the horses themselves but the cost of the registry. It has just gotten CRAZY expensive with the membership fees, mag subscription, registry fees, etc.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

I sure do love my Belgian boy; I just drag a stepladder around with me when I need to get up on him.

I've never had a problem throwing heavy harness up on him, and only had him take off with the carriage once-- when an idiot fired off a 50 caliber muzzleloader halfway thru our carriage tour. He came back under control easily.

Love the big boys!

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I find the same thing happening with the heavy draft breeds as happened to the Morgans of my youth. They are breeding "hitch" horses- all leg, no muscle, horses on stilts. It's very tough these days to find the older style drafters or Morgans. They just don't "show" so they aren't bred that much. You have to hunt around to find the old style horses.

FWIW- My wife, God bless her, bought me a team of 2 year Haflinger geldings this summer. I'm VERY impressed with them, very friendly, built like small drafters, excellent disposition and very quick learners. In couple years I hope to have them in the woods.


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

Had a Lippitt mare years ago, still have her last daughter. She would ride/drive. Carriages, parades, trail rides. 14.2 hands and stout. Never taught her daughter to drive, should have, but had a team of Belgians at the time. Would love another mare like her. Miss her.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

sarhound said:


> I sure do love my Belgian boy; I just drag a stepladder around with me when I need to get up on him.


~giggles~ I don't know why, but this reminded me of a short conversation I had with an animal nut while I was still driving carriages professionally:

Animal nut: How could you be so cruel as to weigh that poor horse down with all that leather and force him to drag you around all night?"

Me: "First, this is a mare. Second, she has shorter shifts than I do; by LAW, she cannot work longer than 6 hours. Thirdly, if she didn't want to work, _I'd never be able to harness her._ I need, not only her co-operation, but her active HELP to get most of this stuff on her. If she didn't want it on her, all she'd have to do is raise her head and I'd NEVER be able to get it on her."

I was driving a 19 1/2 hand high Gray Percheron mare that night who, at the moment that that conversation was taking place, was VERY annoyed that I was paying attention to some insignificant human when I could be using my time to far better purpose by simply _scratching her ears._


----------

